# Common path of travel for mechanical room



## George McGerd (Aug 1, 2014)

IBC 2012 'E' occupancy, fully-sprinklered.  I have a large mechanical room with one means of egress.  The occupant load will be less than 49 using the factor of 300 gross from Table 1004.1.2, and therefore only one means of egress is required.  However, due to the size of the mechanical room, I have exceeded the common path of egress travel limit of 75' per Table 1014.3.  Does common path of travel apply to this "space" since only one means of egress is required?


----------



## steveray (Aug 1, 2014)

CPET always applies.......See #2....the second one.....

1015.1 Exits or exit access doorways from spaces.

Two exits or exit access doorways from any space shall be provided where ONE of the following conditions exists:

1. The occupant load of the space exceeds one of the values in Table 1015.1.

Exceptions:

   1. In Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies, one means of egress is permitted within and from individual dwelling units with a maximum occupant load of 20 where the dwelling unit is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.

   2. Care suites in Group I-2 occupancies complying with Section 407.4.3.

2. The common path of egress travel exceeds one of the limitations of Section 1014.3.


----------



## George McGerd (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks.  I may also be subject to 1015.3 since it is a mech. room.  Looks like I'll need that second means.


----------



## steveray (Aug 1, 2014)

I was going to mention that, but figured you were already there....I always ask for the equipment sizes (heating, refrigeration, and electric).....although I do not believe ICC has picked up the NEC 2 exits for large equipment yet.....


----------

